# Un paseito por Lima...



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Hoy decidi salir a caminar x Lima. Aliste mi camara, llame a un amigo y sali. Desde hace unos días tenia en mente visitar el Jardin Japones (fue idea de Kametza) asi que lo hice! 


*Jardín Japonés*
Centro Cultural Peruano Japonés
Av. Gregorio Escobedo [Residencial San Felipe]


El ingreso es por la puerta que está al lado de la Iglesia San Felipe [Colegio San Felipe]
http://www.apj.org.pe/donde-ubicarnos











Entrando al Centro Cultural, encontramos la recepción, y a la derecha el Hall Principal (que a veces es usado como sala de exposiciones)... siguiendo por el Hall Principal, encontramos el Dai Hall, uno de los auditorios principales del cultural, y al fondo vemos una puerta de vidrio que nos invita a visitar el rincón más bonito del Centro Cultural.. el Jardín!





















































































Luego, con pasos delicados paso por ahi presurosa una linda señora, que iba al Chanoyu (Ceremonia Tradicional del Té) en una salita al otro lado del jardín.






















Y bueno, para terminar mi visita al Cultural, fui a la Biblioteca, ubicada en el 8vo piso del edificio principal.


*Biblioteca Elena Kohatsu*
Torre Jinai - Piso 8

La Sala de Lectura Infantil











Libros para niños (nunca habia visto tantos libros de Pokemon)











y Revistas, tambien para niños












Y para terminar, la vista de Jesús María desde la Biblioteca.



















*y eso fue todo por hoy!*​


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Buen thread Naticita, por ahi algo me dice que a alguien le dara el patatuz (H). 

Espero tus fotos de otras zonas de Lima pronto.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me encantan esos parquecitos con mucho verdor, "lagunitas" por aqui, "riachuelos" por alla y con unos cuantos animalitos  Son muy relaxing!

Y a proposito, Jesus Maria luce muy bien, yo tenia un concepto totalmente diferente de este distrito... o sea pensaba que era solamente residencial kay:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Buen thread Naticita, por ahi algo me dice que a alguien le dara el patatuz (H).
> 
> Espero tus fotos de otras zonas de Lima pronto.


ay no! ese alguien a quien le dara patatuz! me va a querer matar! .. facil y me empuja a la lagunita!!! .. Hontoni Gomenasai!!!!



CessTenn said:


> Y a proposito, Jesus Maria luce muy bien, yo tenia un concepto totalmente diferente de este distrito... o sea pensaba que era solamente residencial kay:


bueno, si lo era hasta hace un tiempo que empezo a crecer hacia arriba.. sobre todo en la avenida San Felipe..


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Vayaa naths.. muy bonitas tus fotos!!! se ve que es un lugar muy acogedor.. ojala algun dia me lleves alli


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Naths, ¡tu thread está EXCELENTE!!! Pensé que habías ido al Jardín Japonés que quedaba por el Campo de Marte (por ahí había uno, ¿verdad?), pero veo que era el del Centro Cultural. Estuve ahí en junio, pero sólo por unos minutos a comprar un DVD, y con las mismas tuve que ir a otro lugar. Me perdí todo eso, abuuu. Ese lugar ha cambiado tanto a como lo dejé hace ya varios años, yo estudié japonés ahí por unos 2 años. El jardín está muy lindo...y las dos últimas fotos te quedaron magistrales...son las que los forista apreciarán más de seguro. 

¡Saludos naths y kampai!!! :cheers:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

miguel16 said:


> Vayaa naths.. muy bonitas tus fotos!!! se ve que es un lugar muy acogedor.. ojala algun dia me lleves alli


vale!  



Canelita said:


> Naths, ¡tu thread está EXCELENTE!!! Pensé que habías ido al Jardín Japonés que quedaba por el Campo de Marte (por ahí había uno, ¿verdad?)


mmm creo que te refieres al del Parque de la Exposición... pero ese esta bastante descuidadito hno:

Saludos a todos! y gracias x los comentarios


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ehh!! q bueno...!! ojala puessss...

Verdad.. gracias x las fotos naths.. yo se que fuiste especialmente para mostrar a SSC el jardin japones..


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por las hermosas fotos  buen trabajo


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Las fotos del jardín botánico me gustaron


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Naticita...qué bueno leerte nuevamente !!!!*

Desde tu fugaz aparición con las fotos del Conjunto Habitacional Marbella...pues,prácticamente te hiciste humo !!!!... hoy por hoy ya se puede decir que el *sexteto de damas foristas *se vá afianzando fuertemente (en órden alfabético) : *Canelita,Claudia,Lía,Lúcuma,Naths & Vane*:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Buen thread Naticita, *por ahi algo me dice que a alguien le dara el patatuz* (H).


:tongue:



naths12 said:


> ay no! ese alguien a quien le dara patatuz! me va a querer matar! .. *facil y me empuja a la lagunita!!!* .. Hontoni Gomenasai!!!!


:naughty:


=P 

Te quedaron chéveres las fotos..! A la próxima vamos por nuestro ramen !


----------



## RioCity (Aug 4, 2006)

Eu não sabia que tinham japoneses no Peru...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

RioCity said:


> Eu não sabia que tinham japoneses no Peru...


Uff hay muchísimos..! Las colonias china y japonesa son bastante grandes en Perú


----------



## RioCity (Aug 4, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Uff hay muchísimos..! Las colonias china y japonesa son bastante grandes en Perú


É, realmente eu não sabia... e parabéns pelas fotos... estão lindas!
E o Jardim Japonês também é bem bonito.. Dá uma vontade de ficar sentando só pensando...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

RioCity said:


> É, realmente eu não sabia... e parabéns pelas fotos... estão lindas!
> E o Jardim Japonês também é bem bonito.. Dá uma vontade de ficar sentando só pensando...


Sí claro, dan muchas ganas de pasar un tiempo en el jardín, sentado, leyendo, conversando... se ve muy tranquilo... 

Saludos!


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

RioCity said:


> É, realmente eu não sabia... e parabéns pelas fotos... estão lindas!
> E o Jardim Japonês também é bem bonito.. Dá uma vontade de ficar sentando só pensando...


La colonia japonesa es numerosa en el Perú, pero sobretodo lo es la colonia china, que se dice que el 10% de los peruanos somos de descendencia china :righton:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^Você pode ler mais sobre os japoneses no peru aqui


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

bravo... excelente thread. Muy bonito el jardin, interesante lo de la biblioteca... y la vista de Jesus Maria... no habia sido mostrada nunca por aqui. Gracias Naths


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Muy lindo el thread desconocía  y las vistas de Jesus María tb se ven cheveres jeje gracias Naths.


----------

